# 2009 Halloween



## BrytonTaylor (May 8, 2010)

I only have daytime shots. They called for rain that year for Halloween, so everything was done up in plastic (and rain it did).










Figures were a mix of mannequins redone up (don't you just love being able to rummage around in your extended family's basement?! the treasures you find!) and the others were stuffed garbage bags with masks.









signage was all hand drawn.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

nice work


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, very nicely done! Very impressed with the hand drawn signage


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

What a great set up. Is this a facade? Looks fantastic. I love the dark figures!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

DAMN! awesome work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, you have a CASTLE!

I love the look of the figure standing by the tree and the one looking over the castle wall.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness...a castle! How awesome is that??? The one figure by the tree is sooo cool. Looks awesome.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol...I love it. Where the hell do you store a castle?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you actually live in there, or is it a facade? Still is awesome though!! Love the the figure looking over the wall, and the one hanging from the tree!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I too am dying to know...is this a real castle? If it's a facade, it's very covincing indeed! And if not, DANG! Lucky you to live in a castle!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the castle like the rest would love to know real or not.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome work, nicely done!!!!
Wish i had a castle


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"Figures were a mix of mannequins redone up (don't you just love being able to rummage around in your extended family's basement?! the treasures you find!) and the others were stuffed garbage bags with masks."

I'd be afraid to look around my families basements. I don't think it's mannequins I'd find. Great looking place to haunt. Loved all the props you've got there.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

DarkLore said:


> lol...I love it. Where the hell do you store a castle?


And what is it made of???

Wowie wow wow wow


----------



## BrytonTaylor (May 8, 2010)

Hi all,

Everyone is asking about the castle lol. It's not where I live, but where my aunt, uncle and two cousins live. Yes it is a castle 365 days a year (A haunters dream!!!). They built it up around their house several years ago, and added turrets etc (one is a bedroom and one is a storage room).


----------



## hurricanegame (Aug 8, 2010)

That looks very professional...


----------



## jedi (Aug 28, 2010)

awesome I like the guy hanging in the spider web!


----------

